# What are you gonna be for Halloween?



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

So what are you gonna be?

Halloween has always been my favorite holiday. So I do try to go all out for my Halloween costumes.

This Halloween I am going to be a Weeping Angel!!!! No? Any Doctor Who fans out there? Ok nevermind. So I am just curious of what you guys are going to be this year. I have to start my costume next weekend, normally my mom helps me but she cant this year (She is having chemotherapy) so I guess I will need to start a month ahead so I make sure I finish it in time for halloween. Anyways I am gonna post updates for my costume here and I hope you guys do too. I'd love to see your creations.

For all you people that dont know what weeping angels are... look em up on wikipedia.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 30, 2012)

An ugly mother ######. No costume needed.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

I want to go as Tate from American Horror Story.

But from the first episode where he has the skull face and throat, where he's walking down the school hallway.

Need to find pictures.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 30, 2012)

Halloween is my absolute favorite holiday, too! Even as a child I loved it more than xmas...

I made a pretty cool costume last year and I'm feeling lazy this year so I am just going to recycle it. I'm going as an alien chestburst-ee... I sculpted the alien out of clay and painted it. From the Alien movies, if you haven't figured that out.


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

My, my that is one fantastic costume! I love the detail with the blood and everything!!!


----------



## hierodula (Sep 30, 2012)

Ill just wear a scream mask and sit on a chair behind the candy bowl real-still like. :devil: a kid comes up to take a piece of candy and........ BOOO!!!! :devil:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Coolio Kotomi!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

I was a bush last year. Hand made. I looked very realistic and scared so many kids.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll probably just throw on my old Army dress uniform. It still fits after 24 years.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 30, 2012)

I've gotta start thinking about that one...

I work at a Preschool so it has to be G-rated, preferably something creative and abstract. Last year a teacher was "Fire" and another was a "Shower". Hmmmm...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

Kotomi, you have some talent! Very cool, you should make those and sell'm...


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

Very good ideas you guys!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 30, 2012)

NOBODY'S GONNA BE A MANTIS?!?!?!

I'm not doing halloween this year.


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

WHAT?! NO HALLOWEEN?????????


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't done anything for halloween for 3 years haha, i just usually throw on a morph suit and go to the halloween party and have some fun


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

Morph suit? that sounds interesting!

Can I also ask whats up with the dragons in yout signature?


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm being either a mantis.... Deadmau5, zombie... Something that will scare people alot!


----------



## twolfe (Oct 1, 2012)

Kotomi...that is both gross and cool at the same time. I'm impressed that you made it.

Fleurdejoo/Jude....if you google images and enter "Tate American Horror Story" you will find some images of him with the skull face/throat. There were lots of creepy characters on that show.

Patrickfraser...that's great that you can fit into a uniform from 24 years ago. Wish I could say the same.

Heratem45...not a Dr Who fan, but my ex SO used to watch it. I don't recall the Weeping Angels. Perhaps they are more recent?

No costume for me. I haven't dressed up in recent years. I'll just be home passing out candy on Halloween. Maybe I'll make the bunnies wear their witches' hats again.


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 1, 2012)

While reading Tammy's post I thought of my costume (thanks) I'm gunna dress up as a bag of candy.


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 1, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Kotomi...that is both gross and cool at the same time. I'm impressed that you made it.
> 
> Fleurdejoo/Jude....if you google images and enter "Tate American Horror Story" you will find some images of him with the skull face/throat. There were lots of creepy characters on that show.
> 
> ...


Thats so adorable if you do give them the witch hats please take pics!!!

Weeping Angels have been in doctor who since the 3rd season I think. Anyways all my friends are terrified of them. Last nights Doctor Who episode ("Angels take Manhattan") had Weeping Angels. It was a very scary and sad episode.

For everyone-

BTW, An statue is a weeping angel even the Statue of Liberty.

According to the Doctor, the Weeping Angels "are as old as the universe (or very nearly), but no one really knows where they come from." He describes them as the loneliest beings in the universe, since their quantum-lock reaction makes it difficult for them to socialize; he also describes them as "the deadliest, most powerful, most malevolent lifeform evolution has ever produced." That said, in all their TV appearances, the Angels could communicate with each other and work in groups. The quantum-lock is apparently an evolutionary, instinctive, uncontrollable reaction to being seen. However if the Angels are scared themselves, this reaction can be exploited to make them believe they are being watched when they are not. Though they themselves cannot speak, they can communicate through the voice of a person they kill by removing their brains and reanimating their minds. They are also very physically strong, capable of snapping necks, though physically killing a victim is rare for them unless the need arises (such as stealing someone's voice). In the episode "The Angels Take Manhattan", another form of Weeping Angel is shown, the cherubim[2]. Unlike the Weeping Angels they are not silent, making a childlike giggling and having audible footsteps. It is not explicitly stated that they are young Angels, but they are referred to as "the babies".

The Weeping Angels possess several notable abilities. In "The Time of Angels" it is suggested that when Angels need bodies for communication they snap their victim's neck and rearrange the brains for their purposes. The Angels speak in their victim's voice, as "Angel Bob", a fallen soldier of the Church, becomes the "voice" of the Angels and explains the Angels' motives and thoughts to the Doctor. As they close on more aware victims, their features transform from calm angels with normal proportions to more horrific, bestial demons with wide open mouths baring vampiric teeth and clawed hands. Their paramount ability is their speed, as they are able to close distances of meters literally in the blink of an eye, allowing them to reach a victim or move to an unseen or darkened area before their quantum-lock freezes them again.

With a touch, a Weeping Angel can send a person into the past, to before his/her own birth. The Angels feed off the "potential energy" of the years their victims would have lived in the present. The Doctor describes them as "the only psychopaths in the universe to kill you nicely" because their victims are otherwise uninjured and may live out their lifespans in the past. They can drain other forms of energy, such as that from electric lights, as seen in the Season 3 episode "Blink", or other electronics. Without power, the Angels start to decay, turn to stone without being watched, and corrode as a statue does; their speed is also extremely hindered if Angels reach starvation, as seen in The Time of Angels, lessened from meters to a partial step in a blink. This can be undone by providing the Angels with energy, but it is implied they can no longer acquire energy themselves in this state. In "Blink," the Angels stole the Doctor's TARDIS after trapping him in the past. The engine of the vehicle contained enough energy to feed them for a lifetime.

They have also exhibited the power to project themselves through images. In "The Time of Angels", an Angel trapped in the vault of the _Byzantium_ is able to control a video screen that was playing video footage of it. It overrode the screen controls and could control nearby electronic equipment as well. The Angel is able to take over the screen and come through it in an attempt to kill Amy because "that which holds the image of an angel becomes itself an angel", from a warning in an ancient book on the Angels, found by River Song.

Weeping Angels can plant an image of themselves into a person's mind by looking straight into their eyes. Amy Pond was infested in such a manner where an involuntary verbal count-down indicated her open-eyed moments left as a human. She was able to suspend the Angel's gestation, though not eliminate it, by closing her eyes, refusing to let it breach the 'filter' of her optic nerve.

Basically. They dont move when you are looking at them and they move when you arent (Even when you blink) SO DONT BLINK&lt; DONT EVEN LOOK AWAY. THEY ARE FOLLOWING YOU!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 1, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> While reading Tammy's post I thought of my costume (thanks) I'm gunna dress up as a bag of candy.


Watch out for bag snatchers.  :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't believe that I'm the only one not dressing up so far.  I guess that I have no holiday spirit.


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 1, 2012)

Dont feel bad. Even just wearing bunny ears is chill


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 1, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I can't believe that I'm the only one not dressing up so far.  I guess that I have no holiday spirit.


It's ok Mine, everyone knows Halloween was just invented by the Pilgrims as an excuse for them to throw eggs at cars and dress slutty


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Oct 1, 2012)

It was actually started to scare away evil spirits but CURSE those candy companies! :lol:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to be a fairy princess.







Oh wait, that is my dog. Well he is cute enough for the both of us when it comes to getting candy.


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> No costume for me. I haven't dressed up in recent years. I'll just be home passing out candy on Halloween. Maybe I'll make the bunnies wear their witches' hats again.


i want candy!!  

theres a crazy old lady in my neighborhood who hands out crabapples

i think i'll dress as gormogon from bones again this year if i go out

last year an october snowstorm cancelled halloween &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm gonna be a boy scout, since the ###### they make us wear is pretty much a costume.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

Halloween is my favorite holiday next to christmas!! I'm hand making mine. I already have my liquid latex, fake blood, face paint, and gauzes!!!!

My fav decoration is an evil zombie baby in our front yard :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 1, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Halloween is my favorite holiday next to christmas!! I'm hand making mine. I already have my liquid latex, fake blood, face paint, and gauzes!!!!
> 
> My fav decoration is an evil zombie baby in our front yard :lol:





brancsikia339 said:


> Halloween is my favorite holiday next to christmas!! I'm hand making mine. I already have my liquid latex, fake blood, face paint, and gauzes!!!!
> 
> My fav decoration is an evil zombie baby in our front yard :lol:


What are you gonna be?

I have so many decorations out already, mainly cuz Im having a halloween party soon so got to prepare early


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> What are you gonna be?
> 
> I have so many decorations out already, mainly cuz Im having a halloween party soon so got to prepare early


already decorated, and i'm gonna wing it!


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 1, 2012)

I always plan a year ahead. Though it can sometimes vary


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 21, 2012)

This is a bit off topic but I just have to share...

This is a friend of my sister's video (he now works for FunnyOrDie.com)

If you're anything like me you'll be singing this for the rest of the month/year/life


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 21, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That was hilarious.

I am gonna up date this page now.


----------

